
Ask HN: Is HN slow for you too? - the-dude
HN has been slow for me a couple of hours already. Anybody else? Is HN on S3 ?
======
sbierwagen
You'd guess that if HN was on S3, it flat wouldn't work at all. Maybe a lot of
people goofing off on HN because they can't do any work with the S3 outage.

